# AMD Athlon64 3200+



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

After all of the help I've received here in my builds, I figured it may be time to take a look at overclocking.

As this is my first attempt to even consider doing this, please be gentle   I've uploaded all of the tabs from CPU-Z as a start. I am using THIS board/CPU combo. According to MSI's site, THIS is the actual board.

I'm sure there will be additional information you will need to assist me in 1: determining if I can overclock and 2: how to do it and how much.

Thanks as always for your assistance!!!!!


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## js123 (Sep 3, 2008)

How do i post a new thread...


----------

